# does winni v build muscle



## kenny g (Sep 1, 2003)

does winni v build muscle or d bol


----------



## kenny g (Sep 2, 2003)

*does winni v produce muscle*

does it just get u ripped or will u gain muscle as well


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2003)

> The substance stanozolol is a precursor to the dihydrotestosterone and consequently, it prevents Winstrol Depot from aromatizing into estrogens with water retention occurring only rarely. Based on these characteristics the main application of Winstrol Depot is clearly defined in bodybuilding: preparation for a competi-tion. Together with a calorie-reduced diet which is rich in protein Winstrol Depot gives the muscles a continuously harder appear-ance. Winstrol Depot is usually not used as the only steroid during dieting since, based on its low androgenic component, it does not reliably protect the athlete from losing muscle tissue. The missing, pronounced androgenic effect is often balanced by a combined in-take with Parabolan. Depending on the athlete's per-formance level, the athlete usually takes 50 mg Winstrol Depot ev-ery 1-2 days and Parabolan 76 mg/1.5 ml every 1-2 day. Although there is no scientific proof of a special combined action between Winstrol Depot and Parabolan, based on several practical examples, a synergetic effect seems likely. Other steroids which athletes suc-cessfully combine with Winstrol Depot during the preparation for a competition include Masteron, Equipoise, Halotestin, Oxandrolone, Testosterone propionate, Primobolan, and HGH.
> 
> Winstrol Depot, however, is not only especially suited during prepa-ration for a competition but also in a gaining phase. Since it does not cause water retention rapid weight gains with Winstrol Depot are very rare. However, a solid muscle gain and an over proportionally strong strength increase occur, usually remaining after use of the compound is discontinued. Bodybuilders who want to build up strength and mass often combine Winstrol Depot with Dianabol, Anadrol 50, Testosterone, or Deca-Durabolin. With a stack of 100 mg Anadrol 50/day, 50 mg Winstrol Depot/day, and 400 mg Deca-Durabolin/week the user slowly gets into the dosage range of am-bitious competing athletes. Older athletes and steroid novices can achieve good progress with either Winstrol Depot/Deca-Durabolin or Winstrol Depot/Primobolan Depot.
> 
> Other non-androgenic side effects can occur in men as well as in women, manifesting them-selves in headaches, cramps, changes in the HDL and LDL values, and in rare cases, in high blood pressure. Possible liver damage can be estimated as very low when Winstrol is injected; however, in large doses an elevation in the liver values is possible. Since Winstrol Depot is dissolved in water the injections are usually more uncom-fortable or more painful than is the case with oily solutions.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2003)

Of the two I would go with dbol, but not alone.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 2, 2003)

i see thanks


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 2, 2003)

Dbol is the better bet but claims of strong gains have come from those using very hi dosages of WINNY....I have never seen or heard of anyone doing this though. Only  read it on pages.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2003)

With the joint pain and degeneration of the tendons, I wont touch it especially in high doses. While it promotes tendon growth they are reportedly weaker than if they were left alone.


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree w/ MUDGE. I am kinda low right now & I AM a little achey in my shoulders.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm just a whiney bish, I figure if I'm not competing I'm not going to take the risks (although the same could be said for any of this "supplementing"). With so many pec tears and bicep seperations from rows I am not willing to go there.


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 3, 2003)

U know your bod & your "sups"


----------

